# Would you Visit Philippines?



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

Goodday!

A simple Survey by me..

Would you Visit Philippines?

What made you say so?

When?


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

hehe ooohhhh well I live there 50/50 anyway


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't like manila city to busy
Davao is a slower place with nice islands to escape to like Samal (I feel safe even though it is in Mindanoe and have been to the provinces)
Cebu receives flights direct from Australia, so I get to avoid Manila and it is close to my favourite islands of Dumaguette (good expat community) and Bohol for the tourist thing


----------



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

Visit Cebu City! =)
its the best Melow City there is in the Philippines =)


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

YES! I have visited Philippines twice and loved it. Spent time in the Manila area and some local areas further out (Bulacan province). You will not find more lovely people anywhere than the Philippines!


----------



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

have you tried visiting cebu? =)
boracay?
Bohol?
try visiting PALAWAN! =)


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Any part of the Philippines is worth visiting but I'll always put Manila first on my list


----------



## saxonmiezis (Feb 19, 2014)

yes! it looks sooo awesome!


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

ALSI.Alex said:


> have you tried visiting cebu? =)
> boracay?
> Bohol?
> try visiting PALAWAN! =)


I've heard Cebu is beautiful. Would love to visit there!


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I have lived there 6 years and it has gone downhill rapidly since 08...ask any expat....there are way too many killings...false imprisonment of at least 2 yrs before trial unless you have plenty of pesos.....the AUD>>>PESO is way too low.....

If i went there on a visit, i would return to Sarigao....Davao is the safest City....and better have a pretty good health insurance cover.........

Besides that,,,,the girls are the prettiest in the world, if you can find the right one....
and the beer is cheap.....have fun


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes I would love to visit Philippines specially Davao City. And Manila? Uhh I don't plan going there. The traffic is killing me and it is too crowded. I will be visiting Philippines to relax, so a No list is Manila for me


----------



## stevemattress (Aug 18, 2017)

My uncle recently went to the Philippines and was really amazed at how polite the people are. The food was great despite it being a bit spicy. I would definitely visit if I have the chance


----------

